# Traveling to Non-Schengen Countries While Waiting for Permesso Di Soggiorno?



## Nilerose

I am a non-EU PhD student studying in Italy since January 2010. I have had a permesso di soggiorno throughout 2010, but then had to go for a research period abroad for a year and have returned a few days ago to Italy and am currently in the process of applying for a new permesso di soggiorno. I'm not sure if this would be considered a renewal of the permesso in my case, since I applied for a new visa from Egypt and am basically restarting the process all over again.

Now, I need to be traveling to the UK and my home country for research within the coming month, namely during the waiting period for the permesso. My question is: Can I exit and re-enter Italy without problems only with the receipt of my application from the Italian post office to the UK and my home country without any transit through Schengen countries? Note that I hold a valid multiple entry type D visa to Italy that is valid for 365 days.

I keep hearing so many information in this regard that have indeed confused me and even the university here doesn't seem to tell me concrete information in this regard. Any help will be highly appreciated in this regard.


----------



## JFSC201

Nilerose said:


> I am a non-EU PhD student studying in Italy since January 2010. I have had a permesso di soggiorno throughout 2010, but then had to go for a research period abroad for a year and have returned a few days ago to Italy and am currently in the process of applying for a new permesso di soggiorno. I'm not sure if this would be considered a renewal of the permesso in my case, since I applied for a new visa from Egypt and am basically restarting the process all over again.
> 
> Now, I need to be traveling to the UK and my home country for research within the coming month, namely during the waiting period for the permesso. My question is: Can I exit and re-enter Italy without problems only with the receipt of my application from the Italian post office to the UK and my home country without any transit through Schengen countries? Note that I hold a valid multiple entry type D visa to Italy that is valid for 365 days.
> 
> I keep hearing so many information in this regard that have indeed confused me and even the university here doesn't seem to tell me concrete information in this regard. Any help will be highly appreciated in this regard.


I would have to say you shouldn't worry much about it. I think the Italians are about as easy going at the border than any other Schengen country. You never really know though of course. After 2 years being in Italy if you have an American or British passport they pretty much could care less about being a stickler to these things. I've entered and exited dozens of times and haven't yet had anyone really even look at my visa or passport stamps. There main concern is usually finding a place to put the stamp. That being said you just never know when your going to get someone who wants to take things extra seriously. I've heard that Germany is a place that tends to be more strict on entries and exits but I've never had a problem with them either.


----------



## Lourdes

Since you'll be traveling to the UK and your home country without traveling through other Schengen countries, it would seem all you need is the normal travel documents you would need to travel. 

The permesso is for staying in Italy, and then you can travel through Schengen countries with it for tourism purposes only. Since in this case you wouldn't even be able to use it (as the UK is not part of the Schengen agreement), I don't think you need to worry about it.


----------

